# New Tiel :)



## Leviathan (Sep 19, 2013)

I adopted this abused white faced female, she really is a beauty. I have had her for almost two weeks, she loves my other cockatiels (Pepe, Phoenix and Horus) and she loves spending time outside the cage, but the big problem is to get her back inside the cage for bed time.

Is there any way I can get her to trust me and not be afraid of me. We have made some progress but she is so scared and I want her to be happy and know that I love her and will never hurt her.

She loves the kaytee cockatiel pellets, and pretty much only eat them, her condition has improved so much over the past two weeks. And she loves her toys; don't think she ever had toys. I am so happy that I saved her life and gave her a home where she can be happy and loved.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you for giving this tiel a nice home. It sounds like you're making great progress. Does she like millet spray? I always give my tiel a piece for going back to his cage. I also sit with him for awhile when he goes back in so he doesn't just associate going back in his cage with me going away.


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats on your new baby!

For getting back in the cage you could try step up with a perch or other object she is comfortable with if she will let you get that close. There's also the idea of using food to lure her back in. Setting up a very strict schedule may help as she might become habituated to going back in on a schedule.

I almost forgot to ask. Are currently quarantining her?


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I can definitely empathize with having trouble getting a tiel back into the cage. My Emma is like that. All the suggestions made above are good, and may work for you 

With Emma, after struggling with the situation for quite some time I had her wings clipped. She wasn't happy about it, but has adjusted well.

Its such an adventure having a new bird, isn't it!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

So happy to hear she is in a loving home where she will get care. Millet is always a good choice for training.


----------



## Leviathan (Sep 19, 2013)

She loves millet, but would not take it from my hand. And she is so scared of a perch, tried that and she freaked out. But this moring I opened her cage and she was running around on the bed while I was sitting there, it made me so excited! The day I got her I took her to the avain vet for a check up, he said she was extremely under weight but no diseases. And I asked him if quarantine was necessary and he said no, it will be fine. So no she is not in quarantine at the moment, is it necessary? She akso accepted the others as her flock and calls for them if she cannot see them.

This is a new experience for me, having a bird that is not tame at all. I hand reared all my other birds, s they are very tame. I do not care how long it takes her to trust me, I love her and will never give up on her.

Sent from my GT-P5200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elishiva (Aug 23, 2013)

The best advice I got was from my vet.
You want to DAILY get her on your finger and keep making her step up.
Over and over and over. Don't even give her a chance to think about it.
Just press your finger to her breast and say in a light cheery voice, "Step up" and keep doing that till she steps up at least 15 times.

Then just let her perch on your finger AWAY from her cage (in another room is best) and talk very softly and sweetly to her. I sing to my tiels. I promise if you do this every day, after a week... she will step up and let you put her in her cage.

Millet is a nice treat but it has about as much nutritional value as candy does to humans. They love the taste and most will do anything for it but it should be only given by you. Not left in their cage. This way they will associate you picking them up with good things like scritches and millet.

The thing I learned though is consistency. You can't miss a day often because it will just be 3 steps forward and 2 steps back.


----------

